# After kidding dewormer dosage?



## Moody (Mar 16, 2016)

I was using fiasco farms info. It was recommended to me by previous sellers. 

But I found two charts online that give different dosages than fiasco. 

Valbazen 2ml/25lbs
Fiasco lists 1ml/10lbs 

Ivomec was 6ml/25 lbs (a lot)
Fiasco listed 1ml/50lbs

Is it just my lack of mathematical expertise? Or do these not match esp the ivomec? Valblazen dosage is close enough I guess. 

What do you use and the dosage?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @OneFineAcre  Almost as bad as human pharma... so many contrary opinions/facts/data. It's very confusing some times.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2016)

We use Fenbendazole 10% 1ml per 10 pounds for 3-5 consecutive days. The 5 days would be for very high loads, or severe tapeworm.
The ivermectin 1ml per 30-50 lbs

*BUT you need to do what your vet recommends. Fenben is on label for goats so you don't need a vet Rx.... but if dosage is higher than called for ( which it is) then vet supervision is required. 
Ivermectin is OFF LABEL for goats, therefore you need to use this only with vet recommendation and supervision.*

We do not automatically worm 30 days prior to kidding nor do we deworm automatically after kidding.

We run our own fecals and determine for each goat what they need.

An example is if a goat has a very low count we do not give anything (this is at the 30 day pre-kidding) we wait and recheck the doe 3 weeks after kidding.... if counts still good then nothing ... some times we will check at 6 weeks....

We know our does pretty well... the more difficult ones are the newer animals that we do not have much history on...

as a side note... the dosage on the fenben bottle which is very low always worked for us but we had VERY low parasite counts. Tapeworm was a problem with some does that came in and we had to consult with our vet... this was recommendation (the higher dose). 

Fenben and Ivermectin work differently. Fenben must be given minimum 3 days consecutively.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 16, 2016)

When I worm, which is not often, I use Ivermectin 2ml per 100 which is the same as Fiasco lists. It is the only wormer I have ever used on my goats, but in my part of CA on dry lot I seldom have to worm.


----------



## Moody (Mar 16, 2016)

My vet recommended deworming every 4-8 weeks. Automatically. No more fecals for him. He does qualitative, not quantitive. He said 4 goats in my space would require that often dewormer.  Also honestly I expect my animals to have some worm load. I think it's natural to have some. I think one is trying to keep them from causing malnutrition, anemia or any other health issues. I don't have the space allotted for pasture rotation. 

I haven't been industrious enough to learn to do my own. That would be ideal. I have the microscope on my wish list.  that would be helpful to know which ones have better resistance to higher worm loads.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2016)

Well that is the fastest way to build resistance to dewormers. 
Must not be a goat vet.

There are some good vets that do recommend 2x year auto deworming for herds that have extremely low counts. 

You can learn about FAMACHA and work towards learning your own fecal analysis.

For clients that we have local, if they are newbies we will run their fecals and walk them through. We don't replace their vet we encourage them to learn their own and use their vet til they are more confident.

How many goats do you have and what size area are they on? 
Also what breeds again?


----------



## Moody (Mar 16, 2016)

Lamancha, alpine, Nubian and mixed of the three are the breeds. 

6 total goats. 2 male 4 female. 

Right now they are in an almost .5 acre main goat space with the barn. Right now all 6 have access during daylight hours to an additional 3-4 acres. 

Soon the pregnant donkey and her beloved Jack will get that 3-4 acre space for grazing and baby having. The 2 bucks will be moved to the back 3 wooded acres that is now vacant. That leaves the 4 females and their to be sold when weaned offspring in the main .5 acre barn area. The remaining 6 acres is for cows to graze. 

My back woods where the boys go is fully fenced but I worry about stray dogs back there. Also I had one going over to visit the neighbors does when he's free back there.


----------

